# The $10,000 Home Theater Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie

We are excited to announce that Home Theater Shack and several of our sponsors have teamed up to bring one lucky winner an awesome home theater system with lots of goodies.

*This is...*

*The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway!*​
*So what all does it consist of?*

*Marantz*, a new sponsor at HTS, will include the brains of the system... a *Marantz AV7005 Processor*...








*Emotiva* is supplying the power with one of their new *UPA-500 5-Channel Amps*...








*The Audio Insider*, a new sponsor at HTS, has offered up a 5.0 speaker system... the *Arx A5 Floorstanding Loudspeakers*, the *Arx A2b Center Speaker* and the *Arx A1b Monitor Loudspeakers* for surrounds...








*Power Sound Audio* is supplying the winner with not one, but TWO *XS15 Subwoofers*...















*miniDSP* steps up with an *OpenDRC-AN* for room correction or sub tuning...








*Value Electronics* has the video display covered with a *Samsung PN51E550 51" 1080p 600Hz 3D Slim Plasma HDTV*...








*SpectraCAL* will help you calibrate your new plasma with the *CalMAN Software*, an *i1DisplayPro Meter* and a *DPG-2000 Pattern Generator*...















*OPPO Digital* comes in with a *BDP-95 Universal Audiophile 3D Blu-ray Disc Player*...








We'll toss in a *Universal Remote Control MX-880* to control everything...








*GIK Acoustics* wants you to have the proper room treatment and gives you a *$600 Shopping Spree*...








*The Home Theater Book* helps out with *The Home Theater Book: Full Access to Book, Audio, And Videos*








*Ultimate Home Entertainment* says it ain't a home theater without good ole home theater popcorn... and you'll need a *Metropolitan 6oz Popper* with a *Starter Kit* to enjoy your movies...















*What movies you ask?* Of course we have a few that will be included for you...


*The Dark Knight Rises (Combo Pack)*
*Men in Black 3 (Three Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD + UltraViolet Digital Copy)*
*Finding Nemo (Five-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + Digital Copy)*






















*A total system package valued at $10,000*... all shipped to the door of one lucky Home Theater Shack member (CONUS address only).

What else can we say... AMAZING! 

This giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation.

It is also an encouragement to other members who may not qualify due to minimum registration and post requirements to consider remaining active at HTS so that you can help us build up the best home theater community on the Internet, thereby qualifying you for future giveaways with these same minimum requirements.

*Qualifications:*


Entry period is from _*September 1, 2012 through November 30, 2012*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of December 2012 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to North American members only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States or Canada.


ONLY members who were registered as of July 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


ONLY members with a minimum of 25 (twenty five) posts as of August 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


ONLY members who have posted between June 1, 2012 and August 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


Members with 100 posts or more are eligible to enter provided they meet all other qualifications.
(You must have been registered as of July 31, 2012 and you must have made at least one post between June 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012)


Members with less than 100 posts will be required to have 100 posts prior to entering the giveaway (before you can post in the qualification thread).
(If you do not have 100 posts you cannot enter! In other words, you are not allowed to post in the qualification thread because you are not yet qualified!)


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in the Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


*CAUTION*: Don't get excited and make 100 posts in an attempt to qualify if you did not already have 25 posts as of August 31, 2012. However, it would be a good idea to get yourself 50-100 posts and hang around posting often, so that in the future you can have the opportunity to qualify for other giveaways. 


*(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post here in the qualification thread. :T )
*

As previously stated, this giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation. If it appears you are only participating during giveaways, or have not participated consistently during non-giveaway periods, Administration and Staff have the right to reject your entry into the giveaway, even though you may technically qualify. It is unfortunate that we have to include this judgment type rule, but it is the only way to be fair to members who are here for more than just the giveaway.

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

If for some reason (beyond our control) any of the equipment is not made available, we reserve the right to substitute the equipment with something similar. Obviously we do not expect this to occur, however some circumstances are simply unforeseeable and unknown.

Best of Luck!

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

*This is an Announcement Thread ONLY... and is closed! 

For discussion about this thread go to:

The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway - Discussion Thread*


----------



## Sonnie

*NOTICE: We have invoked our right to amend the qualifications to include the following:*

*This giveaway is for members who exemplify their support of HTS by their continued participation. If it appears you are only participating during giveaways, or have not participated consistently during non-giveaway periods, Administration and Staff have the right to reject your entry into the giveaway, even though you may technically qualify. It is unfortunate that we have to include this judgment type rule, but it is the only way to be fair to members who are here for more than just the giveaway. *


----------

